# Critique of my portrait



## danjorourke1983 (5 mo ago)

Hi,

Please can someone give me some advice on how to improve my painting style.. this is my natural style, how I paint without thinking about it and have always painted this way, but I'm wondering how to improve my style. 

I wonder sometimes if there's too much detail and not enough 'looseness' in the style.

This is an example of what I paint in oils:


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

cant really see how to improve that, its spot on to my eyes


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Maybe you could experiment with different tools and textures to find out what you like best. It looks very nice!


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

It is a superb portrait. IF any improvement can be made, it might be to increase the contrast between background and yellow shoulder in lower left corner.

The only way I know to improve style is to practice, especially styles that are difficult for the artist.


----------



## danjorourke1983 (5 mo ago)

Mullanphy said:


> It is a superb portrait. IF any improvement can be made, it might be to increase the contrast between background and yellow shoulder in lower left corner.
> 
> The only way I know to improve style is to practice, especially styles that are difficult for the artist.


Thank you. Yes, I wondered about the contrast. Someone else commented that it needs more depth, by maybe making the darks a little darker in places so that the features pop more and the painting has more life and I agree.


----------



## Strat5150 (5 mo ago)

Fantastic, I could only dream of creating a piece like that!


----------



## danjorourke1983 (5 mo ago)

T


----------



## danjorourke1983 (5 mo ago)

Strat5150 said:


> Fantastic, I could only dream of creating a piece like that!


Thank you. Well keep on going, you'll get there 😊


----------



## Fizzy (May 7, 2021)

Maybe to help loosen up, only use larger brushes or as I have found, try a palette knife, I found it gave me a completely different approach to painting. Or try acrylics work fast and don’t blend - just keep experimenting


----------



## danjorourke1983 (5 mo ago)

Fizzy said:


> Maybe to help loosen up, only use larger brushes or as I have found, try a palette knife, I found it gave me a completely different approach to painting. Or try acrylics work fast and don’t blend - just keep experimenting


Thanks, yes I'm trying that now with bigger brushes, it's hard for me to loosen up though!


----------



## Jules Pew (5 mo ago)

I think it's loose enough. It's a lovely painting.


----------

